# munin does not recognize harddisks

## Bail0ng

Hi,

I try to monitor the smart attributes of my harddisks with munin, but I get the following error:

```

hetzner munin # munin-run smart_sdb --debug

# Processing plugin configuration from /etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/munin-node

# Setting /rgid/ruid/ to /242/0/

# Setting /egid/euid/ to /242 242 6/0/

# Setting up environment

# About to run '/etc/munin/plugins/smart_sdb'

smart_sdb: plugins' UID: 0 / plugins' GID: 242

smart_sdb: No S.M.A.R.T device name found in plugin's symlink!

hetzner munin # munin-run smart_sda --debug

# Processing plugin configuration from /etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/munin-node

# Setting /rgid/ruid/ to /242/0/

# Setting /egid/euid/ to /242 242 6/0/

# Setting up environment

# About to run '/etc/munin/plugins/smart_sda'

smart_sda: plugins' UID: 0 / plugins' GID: 242

smart_sda: No S.M.A.R.T device name found in plugin's symlink!

hetzner munin #

```

However, dev/sda and /dev/sdb are available and smartctl works fine:

```

hetzner munin # smartctl -H /dev/sda

smartctl 6.1 2013-03-16 r3800 [x86_64-linux-3.10.7-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

hetzner munin # smartctl -H /dev/sdb

smartctl 6.1 2013-03-16 r3800 [x86_64-linux-3.10.7-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

```

cat /etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/munin-node

```

[smart_sda]

user root

group disk

env.smartargs -d ata -a

[smart_sdb]

user root

group disk

env.smartargs -d ata -a

```

Any idea what might be the problem?

----------

## DanielG

Hi,

currently I'm also having trouble with this issue. Is there any information on how to resolve this?

Did the plugin possibly break with munin v2? My gentoo boxes have munin 2.0.19 running.

I'm afraid that at this point I do not know python well enough to dig into this myself...

Regards

Daniel

----------

